# Rumored 1D Mark V For October & Spec List [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 6, 2011)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; margin: 70px 0 0 0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/rumored-1d-mark-v-for-october-spec-list-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 -50px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/rumored-1d-mark-v-for-october-spec-list-cr1/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/10/rumored-1d-mark-v-for-october-spec-list-cr1/"></a></div>
<strong>A far fetched spec list?

</strong>An amalgamated 1Ds/1D Spec List.</p>
<p><strong>Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>18mp</li>
<li>61 AF Points</li>
<li>Native ISO of 100-51200</li>
<li>New Battery</li>
<li>150g-200g heavier that current EOS-1s</li>
<li>October 18 Announcement</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>CRâ€™s Take

</strong>Currently this is the only information Iâ€™ve seen in regards to such a camera. Iâ€™d rank this as highly unlikely for the moment.</p>
<p>From [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_1D_MkV.html">NL</a>] via [<a href="http://www.1001noisycameras.com/2011/10/rumors-18mp-full-frame-canon-1d-mark-v-with-14fps.html">1K1</a>] originally from [<a href="http://digicame-info.com/2011/10/eos-1d1ds1800.html">DCI</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 6, 2011)

Hopefully they'll do a better job with the ISO (quality) 3200 and above.

61 point AF, yeah, spread across a wider part of the viewfinder would be ace.

But 200g heavier? Can't see the reason for that, oh wait just saw on another forum it's Full Frame. Really? That has the potential to be stunning.


----------



## kubelik (Oct 6, 2011)

fairly not-believable. I think someone has posted this in the forums as well. besides the silly announcement date (since when does Canon want to come out right before a big Nikon announcement? they like to come out right after), the ugrading from 16 MP to 18 MP seems a little pointless. whenever the 1D V comes out, I expect it to carry 20+ MP (which would correspond in pixel density to a mid-30 MP FF camera ... makes sense, right?)


----------



## candyman (Oct 6, 2011)

kubelik said:


> fairly not-believable. I think someone has posted this in the forums as well. besides the silly announcement date (since when does Canon want to come out right before a big Nikon announcement? they like to come out right after), the ugrading from 16 MP to 18 MP seems a little pointless. whenever the 1D V comes out, I expect it to carry 20+ MP (which would correspond in pixel density to a mid-30 MP FF camera ... makes sense, right?)



I agree 20+ MP would make MUCH more sense


----------



## J. McCabe (Oct 6, 2011)

The new battery item I believe.


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 6, 2011)

Some of the early rumors for the Nikon D4 had it at 18MP with a completely new focusing system. It'll be interesting to see if these specs match that camera.


----------



## JonJT (Oct 6, 2011)

kubelik said:


> fairly not-believable. I think someone has posted this in the forums as well. besides the silly announcement date (since when does Canon want to come out right before a big Nikon announcement? they like to come out right after), the ugrading from 16 MP to 18 MP seems a little pointless. whenever the 1D V comes out, I expect it to carry 20+ MP (which would correspond in pixel density to a mid-30 MP FF camera ... makes sense, right?)



That's assuming it's APS-H, right? I thought APS-H was dead.....


----------



## kubelik (Oct 6, 2011)

JonJT said:


> kubelik said:
> 
> 
> > fairly not-believable. I think someone has posted this in the forums as well. besides the silly announcement date (since when does Canon want to come out right before a big Nikon announcement? they like to come out right after), the ugrading from 16 MP to 18 MP seems a little pointless. whenever the 1D V comes out, I expect it to carry 20+ MP (which would correspond in pixel density to a mid-30 MP FF camera ... makes sense, right?)
> ...



right, assuming it's APS-H. that being said, the only folks who I've heard say APS-H is dead are people on forums. to my knowledge, Canon has never issued a statement saying they feel their APS-H sensor is ready to be canned.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Oct 6, 2011)

Not buying it by a longshot. This rumor seems nothing more than a guess by someone who doesn't know what 3 years means in sensor and microprocessor time. He simply assumes that a full frame, 10fps camera wouldn't be able to perform with more that 18MP today.


----------



## Stuart (Oct 6, 2011)

Rubbish, its a 550/600/60/7D sensor joke - i guess as its going in loads of bodies.
We expect the DigicV to give at least a stop of moise improvement and would 18MP in aps-h for FF only give 1 more stop of performance - canon is (should be) better than that.

Is this rumour meant to tie in with the canon professionl show in london?


----------



## daniosauris (Oct 6, 2011)

Cmon folks, stop sending in your wish lists


----------



## bvukich (Oct 6, 2011)

Whoever *made up* this list needs to learn what native ISO means before sending in any more wish lists.


----------



## daniosauris (Oct 6, 2011)

bvukich said:


> Whoever *made up* this list needs to learn what native ISO means before sending in any more wish lists.



Looked this up myself and got confused: http://www.luminous-landscape.com/forum/index.php?topic=31048

What makes most sense to me is this response:
"The answer sounded like this: It's the ISO setting where the camera's chip was designed for and test results are based on this ISO sensitivity."

Meaning, 100 could be correct

Edit: Nevermind, I took a course and get it better now. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUahw9kGUeQ


----------



## JonJT (Oct 6, 2011)

kubelik said:


> JonJT said:
> 
> 
> > kubelik said:
> ...



I see. Well, I'd wager that Canon is going to can APS-H. I think the A77 demonstrates that processing can be done fast enough to push a high frame rate with a dense sensor, all while being relatively affordable. But, no one really knows. We will have to wait.


----------



## bikersbeard (Oct 6, 2011)

could this be the "nikon killer" 

18mp FF surely would have great ISO performance and with a native of 51.2k may have a usable 25.6k

maybe this is the low light monster and the 1Ds will be the studio camera with high MP

18 th october  im 40 on the 20th.. fingers crossed..


----------



## Chris primadona (Oct 6, 2011)

I would spit out my earl grey and my monocle would fly from my face in surprise if they announce a new 1d/1ds body with only 18mp. Even if they don't have an amalgamated 1Ds/1D I would expect the 1d to have well over 20mp and the 1ds over 30mp.


----------



## bvukich (Oct 6, 2011)

daniosauris said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > Whoever *made up* this list needs to learn what native ISO means before sending in any more wish lists.
> ...



Oops, I probably should have explained... A sensor only has a single native ISO, usually somewhere between 50 & 200. Any ISO below that is attenuated, any ISO above that is amplified.

They probably meant standard (or many other words besides "native", which has a specific meaning in this context) ISO range, i.e. not H1/H2/L1.


----------



## hambergler (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope its true. I don't really get people complaining about megapixels

This is supposed to be a sports/ fast action / low light camera

IE excellent autofocus - great low light capability and high FPS

as long as it is full frame beats out the D3s successor I would love it

Edit and don't compare the A77.

The A77 is worse in terms of DR and is insanely noisy compared to the D7000.


----------



## EYEONE (Oct 6, 2011)

JonJT said:


> kubelik said:
> 
> 
> > JonJT said:
> ...



What does the A77's 24mp sensor have to do with whether or not this is a 18mp FF or an 18mp ASP-H?


----------



## Dave (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, don't think it's true...

1st:
Heavier? Why? The current 1D is quite a heavy peace of technology. The trend goes to smaller and lighter bodies. Imo Canon can't (and won't) ignore that

2nd:
18 MP... For me it would be okay. I don't like the Megapixel War. But actually it is also the futre. Sigma is already at a 46 MP DSLR. I don't think that canon could afford to bring a state-of-the-art-camera with less than 24MP. It's a marketing issue.

regards, Dave


----------



## Heidrun (Oct 6, 2011)

dilbert said:


> Regarding megapixels, the number of megapixels for a sports photographer's camera is decided more by the print density required by magazines/newspapers.
> 
> Having an 80MP sensor does you no good because most of them are going to be thrown away.
> 
> ...




I carry one around with 70-200f.2,8L is mk II ;D


----------



## nikkito (Oct 6, 2011)

there is one thing people tend to forget when talking about megapixels. I'm a photojournalist and having more megapixels means having more chances to crop and crop the image and still have a photo that can be published. In cases like this is when the megapixels are very very useful


----------



## Zuuyi (Oct 7, 2011)

nikkito said:


> there is one thing people tend to forget when talking about megapixels. I'm a photojournalist and having more megapixels means having more chances to crop and crop the image and still have a photo that can be published. In cases like this is when the megapixels are very very useful



My thoughts exactly. I just see extra pixels as allowing me to crop more and still produce the pixel density I need. So expect the 1Ds & 5D to have 40 & 30 MP, respectfully. But I would fall in the 1Ds/5D group.

The 1D & 7D are speed cameras and I would be shocked if they go above 25 MP in their next updates. Why improve something in which the users don't care about, when you can make other fixes which they would be happier about.


----------



## Polansky (Oct 8, 2011)

I have heard of an CPS invite for pro photographers...
Don't know if its true.

But if so I think it will be on this site soon.


----------



## surfing_geek (Oct 8, 2011)

Northlight Images (http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_rumours.html) have just reported on a CPS event in the Nederlands on 18th October. Maybe we'll see something then...


----------



## Joseph (Oct 9, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> JonJT said:
> 
> 
> > kubelik said:
> ...



If they decide to merge the 1D series cameras together , you better believe the new one will have phenominal statistics - keeping it apealing to the pro users - and giving it the leading edge over everything else they produce . 

My aps-H prediction is ... they will put the next H sensor in the new 7D series or equilvelent. The 1D / 5D will be thier Full Frame bodies covering 2 different realms / genres of photography , then give the 7D a sensor upgrade from the 22mm (apsC) to the 27mm (apsH) - it makes sense if you think about it - why do away with something that can be used as a selling point for a new product - the H sensor is the edge the 7 series needs over the Rebels to hold the single digit name it has. 

In any case I am ready for a new camera , and can't wait for the announcment - and since Im talking on CR for the first time , I might as well make my 1D guesstimation 

34.2 Megapixel FF sensor.

12.5 Frames per second Full Frame

Dual digic 5.

(Digic 5 will offer a new high speed cache to dump images extremely fast to memory cards to keep up with the frame rate , process noise better , and have a new selectable auto focus , that can calculate the last image you shot , and stay in the focal range to speed up focus lock on.)

Slightly lighter body.

Higher capacity battery.

New higher resolution preview screen.

Love the site - cross your fingers for a new 1D this year everyone !!!!


----------



## moreorless (Oct 9, 2011)

Joseph said:


> My aps-H prediction is ... they will put the next H sensor in the new 7D series or equilvelent. The 1D / 5D will be thier Full Frame bodies covering 2 different realms / genres of photography , then give the 7D a sensor upgrade from the 22mm (apsC) to the 27mm (apsH) - it makes sense if you think about it - why do away with something that can be used as a selling point for a new product - the H sensor is the edge the 7 series needs over the Rebels to hold the single digit name it has.



The problem with taking that direction would surely be though that it would hold back EF-S lens owners from upgrading.

If ASPH were kept on in some form after a 1D/1Ds merge then what about using it for a mirrorless? seems like it could be a good middle ground there offering superior quality to the NEX while not pushing size/price too far, espeically if it has lenses built for the sensor rather than FF.


----------



## Joseph (Oct 10, 2011)

moreorless said:


> Joseph said:
> 
> 
> > My aps-H prediction is ... they will put the next H sensor in the new 7D series or equilvelent. The 1D / 5D will be thier Full Frame bodies covering 2 different realms / genres of photography , then give the 7D a sensor upgrade from the 22mm (apsC) to the 27mm (apsH) - it makes sense if you think about it - why do away with something that can be used as a selling point for a new product - the H sensor is the edge the 7 series needs over the Rebels to hold the single digit name it has.
> ...



Well , with the amount of Rebel models releasing now , the EF-S owners always have something nice to choose from - The T3 entry level , and the very nicely feature upgraded T3i for example - 

I can even see them keeping the entry level at the same theory for photographers on a extreme budget , and then adding a little extra weather protection , and shutter durability to the upgraded models to give consumers the affordable workhorse for their EFS lenses.

1D , and 5D for FULL FRAME - - 7D , and maybe Mirrorless for aps-H - - - T3 , and T3i equiv for the aps-C - - - giving Canon 2 bodies per sensor . We'll see though


----------



## aldvan (Oct 10, 2011)

Heidrun said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding megapixels, the number of megapixels for a sports photographer's camera is decided more by the print density required by magazines/newspapers.
> ...



That's nothing... I go around with a 1Ds Mk3 + 100-400 on the left shoulder and a 5D Mk2 with a 16-35 on the right... The World is full of crazy people!


----------



## Joseph (Oct 10, 2011)

aldvan said:


> Heidrun said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



LOL - wow thats close to what I sport - I usually have my 1D mark II with my 24-70 2.8L on one side , and my 1D mark III with my 100-400L on the other  I love my 100-400 !!!!


----------



## moreorless (Oct 10, 2011)

Joseph said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph said:
> ...



It someone has a 7D right now that that seems to single them out as a potential 7D mk2 buyer to me so I don't see the logic in scaring alot of them off hoping they'll buy a cheaper model.

For me a better way to make the 7D stand out would be to take the aspects that were originally marketed most strongly and improve them, better AF, better FPS, better video and better build. If the 1D is shifting to FF then Canon have to worry but less about damaging sales by shifting those aspects of the 7D closer to or level with it I'd say.


----------



## Joseph (Oct 10, 2011)

moreorless said:


> Joseph said:
> 
> 
> > moreorless said:
> ...



I understand what your saying , but the name "7D " is just that , a NAME - it does not stop them from creating a high end rebel to replace the current 7D features , this would back up my theory of a higher end rebel mentioned in my last post - supporting a magnesium body , and all the nice features - besides , if they create a new apsH , it could be a 7D mkII equivelent , not technically named 7D mkII , I geuss we'll see though. I'm just speculating - and thinking out loud !


----------



## EYEONE (Oct 10, 2011)

Joseph said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > Joseph said:
> ...



A high end magnesium alloy rebel? What should they call it? "Rebel 70D"? I think there already is a "high end rebel" that you are describing in the xxD line. I'm not sure what you are saying, are you suggesting that the line up go: Rebel T3, Rebel T3i, 60D, New Rebel, 7DII?


----------



## Joseph (Oct 10, 2011)

EYEONE said:


> Joseph said:
> 
> 
> > moreorless said:
> ...



No , Not suggesting anything , just thinking out loud like I said - but if I were to order it - which I sort of did 2 messages ago - it would be :

Entry level Rebel apsC , High level Rebel apsC , xxD apsH , 7D mk II apsH , 5D FF , 1D FF.

So the benefits of the xxD , and 7D lines would be the sensor.


----------

